# Problema con temporizador 555



## Ru8I (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola, soy un novato en esto de la electronica y estoy intentando aprender un poco este verano que tengo más tiempo libre. Estoy intentando hacer un temporizador con un 555 en el Multisim 9 y la grafica del osciloscopio me sale un poco rara. Agradeceria mucho que me dijerais donde esta el fallo (si es que lo tiene) ya que tengo intensión de montarlo despues y no quiero llevarme sorpresas inesperadas. Gracias por anticipado.

Aquí está la foto del circuito y la grafica:
http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito3iv.jpg


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Primero ,el pin 8 no lleva capacitor (estas bloqueando corriente continua) ,lo que podes hacer es conectar el capacitor entre VCC y GND,otra cosa:este pin (8) o VCC va conectado a + 9V no  a masa.


----------



## Ru8I (Jul 4, 2006)

Pues sigue saliendo igual que antes. He probado a cambiar la entrada de voltaje por esta otra y si que sale: 
http://img438.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito22fu.png


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Pero el pin 8 sigue sin estar conectado a VCC o VDD.Conecta este pin.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2006)

el PIn 8 y 4 juntos a +9V
El pin 5 al aire
Recalcula R1 para valores de 5k  a 1M
Recalcula el electrolitico para que sea mas pequeño como mucho 100uF

Recuerda que con el 555 no se pueden obtener temporizaciones mayores de unos pocos minutos, entonces falla o varia mucho la temporizacion.


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Viendolo mejor el pin 2 recibe un pulso negativo,vos lo conectastes a +vcc.


----------



## rolotech (Jul 11, 2006)

Saludos, lo que te dicen los amigos es verdad, tu circuito tiene varios errores el circuito

Te muestro uno que yo hice para que te sirva como quía, lo utilizo para controlar el tiempo de apagado de mi soldador y funciona perfectamente.


----------

